# Running help...



## Cruentus (Dec 20, 2006)

I am not much of a runner compared to my other fitness things, so I am not used to creating a running workout program with running goals.

I am wondering if anyone here has any advice.

My goal is to be able to do 5.5 miles in 44 minutes (8 min. each mile). I have always run just to compliment my other physical goals; so I am not used to having running a certain distance within' a certain time as the goal itself.

See, I was able to average 8min. miles for 5 miles today (first time timing it), but I practically died afterwards. I want to be able to do 5miles in 40min. without dying, so I figured that if I can do 5.5 in 44 minutes, then I'll be cool.

So, any ideas on how to improve this, or to set up a running work out so that I don't overdo it and injure myself, or under-do it and waste potential progress?

Help would be appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Dec 20, 2006)

take it slow and steady, like weight lifting.  

one thing i've seen with lots of martial artists:  we have will to spare.  so you push your body to make your target time, and you damn near have a heart attack when it's over.

peel back your time somewhat, and when you can run the 5.5 at, say 9 minutes per without gasping like a landed fish, then up the speed to 8.75.  ferexample.

you're a martial artist, so you can listen to your body if you let yourself.


----------



## dubljay (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been considering running a half marathon, and when looking for training tips I ran across this website.  http://www.halhigdon.com/index.html

Here are two training schedules for two different distances.

http://www.halhigdon.com/8K/8kintroduction.htm

http://www.halhigdon.com/10ktraining/10kintro.htm

Hope this helps


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

dubljay - that was exactly what I was looking for. That helps me, because I have the tendency to do too much and overtrain, so those workouts give me an idea as too how to discipline myself so that doesn't occur.

Thanks again. Any additional tips are appreciated!!


----------



## searcher (Dec 20, 2006)

You might try mixing up the distances and the pace.   I am not much of a runner, but my father and one of my uncles are both competitive runners.   They will often do sprints and interval training to help boost their times. They always take time off for recovery and they get plenty of rest.   BTW-my father is in his 50's and he is still pulling sub 6's, so he must be doing soemthing right.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 20, 2006)

Sprints, interval training, and quick one or two miles runs can be very, very effective in increasing your times and recovery. (plus plenty of rest)
One of the things I never do is jog.  No way that is just to much pounding on the joints.  So when I go for a run it literally is quick and almost like a race from the get go. (now I have been running for a long time so my body is used to it)  Definately warm up before and afterwards.  Good luck Paul.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 20, 2006)

My father is a cross country coach and a track coach. He's been at it for 43 years. The Crazy Bastard used to run 11 miles to work each day. 

I do NOT run. Seems like a damn silly endeavour to me. 

But, here's my take on what I remember about running .... and I'll check with him further next time I see him. 

If you have a specific goal ... you can focus most of your training on a distance of about 1/3rd of your goal. If you want to run marathons, your focused training should be on that 10 mile run. That's what you work on, day in and day out. You should put in an occasional, easy 20 mile run. But focus your pacing and practices at the shorter distance.  When its time for the big race ... you'll draw on that training, and push your self a bit. A day recovery, and you can resume your normal workout.

So, if this recollection is on the mark, you'd want to focus on a two - to -three mile workout.

Don't neglect your sprints ... 100 yards sprinting, then 100 yards walking. They really start to suck after 6 or 7 sprints, but it does wonders for the stamina and breathing. 

Good Luck ... but I still think its a damn stupid thing to do ... unless someone is chasing you


----------



## DerekHKD (Dec 20, 2006)

Here is what I did to help boost my mile time.  I would go on my regular run (6 miles) at my regular pace.  But about once every mile or two I would run almost as fast as I could for a short distance then go back to regular pace.  As I said do this about 3-4 times during your 5.5mile run.  It is hard at first but I think it will help your time after a few weeks, it did for me anyway.  Good Luck


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 31, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for the advice everyone. I know that this thread has been dead, but I wanted to rehash it to announce that I just timed myself on my 5 mile run today.

My goal was to do 5 miles in 40 minutes (8min. miles)

My time today was 34:10. So that is under 7 minutes a mile for 5 miles.

I think that is pretty good. I exceeded my goals, and it will only get better from here. My 1mile is around 6 minutes or less, and my 2 mile is around 13 minutes or less.

So I think that I can officially say that I don't totally suck at running. 

But I basically listened to the advice from this thread, and loosely followed one of the programs from dubljay's links and it worked out well.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh... and the other thing is I actually feel pretty good after a run now, as opposed to feeling like I am going fall over and have a heart attack. So that is pretty good too! :uhyeah:


----------

